# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Русское "5-е поколение" начинает взлёт!

## Д.Срибный

Русское "5-е поколение" начинает взлёт!



Петр Бутовски
Перевод с французского - Андрей Чистяков

От журнального варианта статья отличается исправленными цифрами и новой схемой.

http://www.airforce.ru/articles/pak_fa/pak_fa.htm

----------


## AC

Несколько досадных очепяток:

"...произошло 29 января в Комсомольске-н*а-А*муре, где...";

"...Фотографии и виде*ом*атериалы, опубликованные...";

"...в головной части ф*ю*зеляжа, выполненной из плоских...";

"...новой бортовой РЛС, квалифицируемой как "многофу*н*кциональная"...";

"...впервые представлена на ави*ав*ыставке МАКС-2009...";

"...Обнаружение и распозн*а*вание воздушных целей также возможны...";

"...должен быть открыт в первом к*в*артале этого года...";

"...детектор инфр*ак*расного излучения...".

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо, поправил ))

----------


## Serega

"крыльевое оперение" - это пять! Дайте восемь!

Имхо - перевод такого качества должен либо редактироваться до читаемого вида, либо отправляться на доработку самому автору перевода.

ЗЫ. "Центр оперативной подготовки" - нет такого понятия. Есть центр боевой подготовки.

При переводе такого рода текстов нужно понимать, что пишутся они на западного читателя, а там терминология своя. Например "государственная сертификация" скорее всего подразумевает "получение заключения об испытаниях". Ну и т.д.

Вывод - перевод таких текстов - это не просто замена слов, а еще и немалая работа по приведению текста в читабельно-воспринимаемый вид.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за науку, Серега! теперь-то я знаю, что такое перевод текстов!

----------


## Myth

Приветствую вас, уважаемые!

В самом начале статьи возникает некоторое недоумение. Сначала говорится, что это самолет-прототип Т-50, а потом говорится, что это прототип будущего Т-50. 
Вообщето, это и есть Т-50 - прототип будущего многофункционального истребителя. 




> _"Оно произошло 29 января в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, где "новорожденный" КБ Сухого совершил свой взлёт."_


Эта фраза лучше чем была, но все же еще "корявенькая". Вместо "свой взлет" можно написать "свой первый полет".




> _"29 января компания "Сухой" осуществила первый полёт самолёта-прототипа Т-50, являющегося воплощением московских амбиций по созданию истребителя завоевания господства в воздухе, сравнимого с Ф-22 "Рэптор"."_


Эту фразу можно было бы вообще убрать, т.к. она практически повторяется через абзац.




> _"Боевой самолёт нового поколения, Т-50, является воплощением амбиций Москвы по созданию боевой машины завоевания господства в воздухе, сравнимой с американским Ф-22 "Рэптор"."_


ИМХО, "превосходство в воздухе" звучит привычнее, чем "господство". У меня есть книжечка, 1975-го г. издания, так еще тогда говорилось "завоевание превосходства в воздухе". "Завоевание господства" - как то странно и не вполне понятно, что за зверь. :) В отличии от "завоевания превосходства". 

P.S. Понятное дело, что огрехи перевода, но если делать (редактировать) хорошо, то лучше переписать ее по русски. :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

не буду спорить, материал делался в спешке. как только вышел журнал со статьей, в этот же день был готов перевод, день заняло согласование с автором, перевод был послан автору и одобрен и на след. день материал был на сайте. кстати, статья писалась по-польски, потом переводилась на английский, с английского на французский, после чего была опубликована в журнале, и, наконец, с французского на русский.
честно говоря, не думал, что эта ветка будет посвящена огрехам перевода и редактирования )))
перевод можно шлифовать до бесконечности, но все равно найдутся те, кому что-то не понравится. то же "господство в воздухе" -  вполне устоявшийся термин - еще со времен Доктрины Дуэ - см. его работу "Господство в воздухе".
насчет сертификации - термин скорее относится к гражданской авиации, но в наши дни употребляется и в отношении военной авиации. и т.д.
в целом соглашусь с тем, что редактирование могло бы быть и получше, но что есть - то есть. сделали как могли, кто может - пусть сделает лучше )))

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Статья, несмотря на суровую критику борцов за стиль  :Cool: , оказалась полезной хотя бы тем, что, кроме традиционно присущего г-ну Бутовски хорошего соотношения краткость/информативность, содержит, ИМХО, неплохие по точности (хотя есть и явные несоответствия, но это все же - не чертежи) проекции самолета. Интерес к ним вызван еще и желанием постройки несложной летающей RC модели.

----------


## PPV

To Myth:
По поводу "превосходства" и "господства" в воздухе мне объясняли сотрудники 30 ЦНИИ МО: американцы для F-15 написали "истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе", а мы в ТТТ на Су-27 специально акцентировали внимание на этом моменте и написали "истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе". Чувствуете разницу в акцентах?

----------


## Myth

> To Myth:
> По поводу "превосходства" и "господства" в воздухе мне объясняли сотрудники 30 ЦНИИ МО: американцы для F-15 написали "истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе", а мы в ТТТ на Су-27 специально акцентировали внимание на этом моменте и написали "истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе". Чувствуете разницу в акцентах?


Именно из-за разницы в акцентах я и высказался. 
Так полагаю, наши просто не хотели писать так же, как у американцев. Т.е. причины чисто идеологические: "у загнивающего капитализма так, а у нас по другому". Назвали бы американцы "господством в воздухе" - у нас было бы "превосходство". И тем более "превосходство", что "господ в союзе не было с 17-го года". :)

----------


## Nazar

> Именно из-за разницы в акцентах я и высказался. 
> Так полагаю, наши просто не хотели писать так же, как у американцев. Т.е. причины чисто идеологические: "у загнивающего капитализма так, а у нас по другому". Назвали бы американцы "господством в воздухе" - у нас было бы "превосходство". И тем более "превосходство", что "господ в союзе не было с 17-го года". :)


Вы пытаетесь сравнить маневренные и боевые характеристики Cу-27 и F-15C?
Так это сделали за много лет до Вас в Липецке, в Ленгли и в Индии.

----------


## Myth

На всякий случай перечитав написанное выше...




> Вы пытаетесь сравнить маневренные и боевые характеристики Cу-27 и F-15C?


Не понятно, откуда и из каких слов следуют такие выводы?

----------


## Myth

> в целом соглашусь с тем, что редактирование могло бы быть и получше, но что есть - то есть. сделали как могли, кто может - пусть сделает лучше )))


+1 :) Честно говоря, попробовал вчера "облагородить" статью и решил, что легче написать свою. Т.к. все равно почти все начало статьи приходится переписывать заново. :)
дополнение-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> 15. "Наросты" длиной 4,5 метра для ракет или электроники. Передняя часть *закрывает механизм предкрылков*.


Он имел ввиду не предкрылки, а ПЧН.

----------

